# Good quality m & p



## RubyRed (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi everyone. Can anyone recommend a good quality m & p in the uk please? I have bought some clear m & p in the past that isn't all that clear. Thank you


----------



## C_Rose (Sep 18, 2015)

I use Crafter's Choice soap base from Wholesale Supplies Plus. They offer a "crystal clear" type but I've never used it so I can't say how clear it is.

I like using a trick I learned on Soap Queen, can't find the link for some reason right now. She recommends adding a drop or two of BLUE colorant to counteract the yellow in the clear soap. It works like magic!!

I really recommend seeing her tutorials if you are new to the world of soap making. I learned so much from her!!


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you. I have watched lots of her videos on you tube. I've been making soap for a couple of years on and off. I don't bother doing cp as its too much messing for my liking. I tend to do novelty soaps so m & p is perfect for it. Brambleberry sell lots of things I'd like but it makes it really expensive once the postage is added. I'll take a look at the website you suggested.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 18, 2015)

Stephenson is based in the UK and they carry a variety of excellent bases. Here's their link: http://www.stephensonpersonalcare.com/products/melt-and-pour/


----------



## not_ally (Sep 18, 2015)

Stephenson's basis are good quality.  I prefer SFIC, but if were you and had to pay huge shipping costs, I would be happy w/Stephenson's.  I did think that their clear bases were not quite as clear as the SFIC ones (and def. not as clear as the WPS ultra clear, but there are trade-off's there, there are more additives/surfactants in the WSP one, I only use it if I want a super, super clear base b/c of that.)


----------



## soapswirl (Sep 18, 2015)

You can buy Stephenson bases from the Soap Kitchen in the UK, i find them pretty good and haven't had issues with the clarity. Also, you can buy a lot of brambleberry products from You Wish Zeep in the netherlands. Shipping to the UK is about 20 euros - not cheap but much cheaper than from America!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 18, 2015)

We prefer Stephenson over SFIC although my daughter found Stephenson harder to work with. I do not play with m&p other than the base I make, but I remember she had to call Stephenson to get the actual melt temps for it. Whichever one she purchases from them feels wonderful and they have great packaging with their blocks. They have boxes they designed and pour their base right in the box. I keep some of the boxes and pour my m&p in them.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you. Much appreciated, I will have a look at them all x


----------

